# Is M&P synthetic or natural?



## uplandermom (Oct 10, 2007)

Is melt&pour bases synthetic or natural? 

And if there is a difference, how can you tell??


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 11, 2007)

It really depends where you buy it.
I also make my own, so I know what goes in it.

Irena


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 11, 2007)

If it is all natural it will probably tell in the description. It is possible to get organic M&P these days too. You should be able to google  natural melt  and pour or organic melt and pour.


----------



## SouthernEssence (Oct 11, 2007)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> It really depends where you buy it.
> I also make my own, so I know what goes in it.
> 
> Irena



You make your own M&P base?  From scratch?  I'd like to know how to do that.


----------



## sarahjane (Oct 11, 2007)

> You make your own M&P base? From scratch? I'd like to know how to do that.



Oh my gosh, I would too!  Where can I find a recipe?


----------



## uplandermom (Oct 11, 2007)

I'd like to know that myself, how to make my own.

I didn't realize there was organic melt and pour. That's great.

I did take a class over the weekend in cold process and it appears much easier than I thought.


----------



## Bret (Oct 11, 2007)

uplandermom said:
			
		

> I didn't realize there was organic melt and pour. That's great.



SFIC just came out with one.


----------



## pink-north (Oct 11, 2007)

I would love to know how to make your own M&P.


----------

